# Attack leopard...Pretty funny!



## DeanS (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr7HRUZmosA


----------



## bigred (Feb 28, 2014)

Good looking leopards, Doesnt look like he wants you messing with his girls


----------



## motero (Mar 1, 2014)

Patterson...Hum.... I think that name is going to be known in the tortoise world for some time to come.


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice leopards, not the brightest owners.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2014)

Dean, please tell me that's not anyone you know.

Also, I don't think those are pardalis pardalis.


----------



## TylerStewart (Mar 1, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Dean, please tell me that's not anyone you know.
> 
> Also, I don't think those are pardalis pardalis.



Ahem.... 

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=460141


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2014)

Is this the Wanda that has all sorts of white, high white, pearl white, diamond white, etc, etc leopards. (I was just picking names out of a hat. I could think of all the names she really calls them). I hear a lot about her.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2014)

OMG! that gal sitting there in the video is Wanda Patterson?

My lord in heaven.


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! that gal sitting there in the video is Wanda Patterson?
> 
> My lord in heaven.



From Tyler's hint, that's what I am thinking. Hey Tyler, did we take the hint correctly


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, the person who put up the messages on the B.O.I. was our very own Baoh, so I guess we can believe it.


----------



## TylerStewart (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes, you took the hint correctly. That thread has turned into a very revealing one, packed full of the questions that so many of us have been asking for so many years. It (the sunsethypo thing) was half believable until she started claiming she had this secret colony of dwarf extreme white leopards that she's been selectively breeding since the 70s (that nobody has ever heard about, while she routinely tells people how limited on space she is). Once that happened, she lost all credibility, at least in my eyes. I bought a large group of baby marginateds from her that she claimed were her own back about 2 years ago that have been absolute beasts, growing fast and look beautiful, and now I would bet everything I had that she didn't even produce them. I would love to give somebody credit for producing some great animals, but I don't know who to give the credit to.


----------



## immayo (Mar 2, 2014)

You can give me the credit Tyler


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 2, 2014)

So, as the sun sets on the African plains, we again see that leopards are just very variable, not subspecies. 

There are a few albino images of leopards floating around on FB, maybe old ones, or new? I'm not a big fan of albinos but those leos do look cool.

I'd rather have some of the Ethiopian giants if to get a leo 'race'. Don't suppose that will happen anytime soon. The near all black leos look great too, but that is seemingly just a variance that pops up here and there.

Overall Leos are great looking tortoises no matter the alleged race, subspecies, or what-have-you.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 3, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Dean, please tell me that's not anyone you know.
> 
> Also, I don't think those are pardalis pardalis.



Hah! I know Tom and Brad...and that's it! I saw this on another site...and put it up here just to open some eyes!


----------



## Zamric (May 2, 2014)

he let it bite his finger....multiple times! If it was WlkingRock, it would have happened only once and I'm sure he would have need several stiches and learned not to do it twice!

The Pink Leo.... I agree, it looks like it was wiped down with beet juice before being photographed.... Sunset Leos my.... never mind! I don't believe it one bit!


----------



## mikeh (May 2, 2014)

As to "pink" sun set leopard, there is a good explanation. Some lens optics are unable to capture certain light refractions and capture these light refractions as pink giving it false colors. This is shown in a completely unrelated video also showing leopards. In the video patches of dried grass (same color as the tortoises) just next to tortoises also show as pink.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 9, 2014)

mikeh said:


> As to "pink" sun set leopard, there is a good explanation. Some lens optics are unable to capture certain light refractions and capture these light refractions as pink giving it false colors. This is shown in a completely unrelated video also showing leopards. In the video patches of dried grass (same color as the tortoises) just next to tortoises also show as pink.


Yeah! And there are some programs that allow you to alter an image after the fact! Either that, of you can send me $1,000,000 for this rare strawberry bubblegum ice cream sulcata... BTW...that quote is for the photo ONLY


----------



## tortadise (Jul 9, 2014)

Funny. I thought I was the only one way back when to not believe her sales pitch. I agree with Will. Would love some tiny pure Mozambique stock and giant Ethiopian or Somalian Leo's.


----------

